# Ridgid Inner Core v Integral Wound; Kink "repair"



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Longtime k3800 user, mainly now for 2" cast iron kitchen lines. (I use K60, K50, K1500 for everything else, including 2" pvc).


Just kinked my 1/2 ridgid IC cable, maybe 10 or 15 degrees. was just going to try to bend it back. curious if that would be risky. i understand i can get a cable repair coupling, but never happy with the result. if bending not a good idea, will just get a new cable.


2. which brings me to my second question: I've always used IC cables. have never tried IW (integral wound). according to Ridgid, "IC cables provide good flexibility and more cleaning power to the cable end [assuming this means more cleaning power than _hollow core_.] IW cables are wound tightly on the inner core creating a solid assembly."


this sounds like IW are even stiffer than IC. I've always found ridgid 1/2 IC to be very stiff, so stiff i can hardly get it to go down a 2" cast iron san tee. so if IW is even stiffer, i think i would have to stick with IC, for 1/2cable in 2" cast, anyway.



so can anyone provide hands-on comparison of the two?


3. and i guess a third question: i noticed that the 1/2 IW cable uses a different series of tools/attachments than the 1/2 IC tools/attachments, namely, the same tools/attachments that the 3/8 cable uses. curious if anyone knows what the significance of that is. i use both sets of tools all the time with the K60, and the 3/8 series tools with the K50, and the 3/8 series tools are not as heavy duty. so it's interesting that 1/2 IW cable, which if i understand correctly, is a stiffer cable than 1/2 IC, and therefore more suited for heavier duty, mainline type of work, uses lighter duty tools/attachments.


thoughts?


4. and one more question: If i replace my 1/2 ridgid IC cable, since all i do with it is 2" cast iron, i would be inclined to replace it with 3/8 cable this time--but then i would still have to decide between IC and IW.


san tees is the worst thing i would have to go through. and 90s. no traps ever.



back when i first got the 3800, 20+ years ago, there was no IW cable, i don't think.


thoughts?



searched the forum for hours--found very little. would appreciate any input.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Very simple the IW, the outside coil is wrapped tighter around the aircraft cable making it more stiff. Ideal for straight runs, not so good on tight turns or many of them.

What I use on my 3800 :

For 2" I use 3/8" with the soft bulb to start off. My 1/2" IW with 5/8" stub I use exclusively for 3" and 4".

And last bend the cable back straight because there's an aircraft cable inside. And I doubt the cable inside is going to break anytime soon, it has a lot of strands. If something breaks it's going to be the outside coil and so what the cable inside is holding it. I've seen Mr. Lav use a broken 5/16" on a few drains before he decided to replace it.


----------

